# my new tbh nuc/swarm trap (pics)



## 11x (May 14, 2009)

what do you all think? my thoughts are this is a 13 bar hive the same deminsions as my other tbhs just shorter. i plan to use this as a swarm trap then relocate it to my bee yard and raise it as a nuc or place the bars in one of my tbh and reset the swarm trap. this could also be used to rais queens i think.


----------



## lovettvineyard (Jun 26, 2007)

They look good. What did you finish them with? 
Too bad the pics were deleted. I didnt think they looked too big. Maybe you could post them on Beemaster forum or the photo section of this forum.


----------



## HAB (May 17, 2008)

Put them in ImageShack and post a link, problem solved.
Looking forward to seeing them.


----------



## 11x (May 14, 2009)

http://i699.photobucket.com/albums/vv356/11x11x/100_2961.jpghttp://s699.photobucket.com/albums/vv356/11x11x/?action=view&current=100_2961.jpg

http://i699.photobucket.com/albums/vv356/11x11x/100_2962.jpg

http://i699.photobucket.com/albums/vv356/11x11x/100_2963.jpg

it is made of pine and a couple coats of boiled linseed oil


----------



## buckbee (Dec 2, 2004)

Sorry, the link should have been this one. My version of the short TBH.


----------



## MIKI (Aug 15, 2003)

Looks great the way it is, keep in mind Nucs should be portable to advantage of all they have to offer! Stay away from treated lumber completly is a good policy. See the post on pallets!


----------



## KQ6AR (May 13, 2008)

Can you take a drawn frame from one of you're other topbar hives & put it in you're nuc. It would help.


----------



## 11x (May 14, 2009)

yep all the same deminsions.


----------

